# Neutering - is there a best time to do it



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, Dexter is coming up to 5 months and is humping quite a lot when he gets excited and playful mostly other dogs and my leg. I was thinking of having him neutered on 29th December as we are all off work and school and can look after him. He will not be six months until the 10th January. I am now worried that I am doing this too soon as I have read that after 10 months is best and the lady at dog training said he was far to young. Has anyone got any advice and could Dexter be harmed by doing it too early I know I read that he might not **** his leg but does this matter.

On our walk today he met two dogs and they wanted to play but he climbed on one a couple of times and their owner got slightly cross so I felt I had to put him on his lead as we were walking the same way. She told me I should have a water spray and spray him when he does it but I don't think I will as he does stop as soon as I say "off" to him.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It is quite a debatable subject! Some say to do it young others to wait until the dogs have properly matured. Personally I follow the view that the hormones play an important part in the growth and development of a dog or bitch and it is better to wait until they are over a certain age. 

For a balanced view please read the Cockapoo Owners Club page on spaying and neutering and the link at the bottom of the page. This is very interesting and lays out all the health benefits and drawbacks.

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_spaying_neutering.html

I hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Alison I would go for 29th it sounds ideal. I was hesitant about Dexter too- Cant think why he recovered so quickly!


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Alison,
I am in a small village and there are only 2 vets at our practice. One adamantly advised me to neuter Rocky at 6 months and the other said no earlier than 10 months, and preferably after a year. I know in the U.S.A it is common practise to neuter at 5 months. I have opted to have Rocky neutered in January. He will be 10 months old. I shall watch this thread with interest to see what everyone has to say. Confused.com


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

I used to think the earlier the better as the vets here advised me, but after reading some information, there seems to be a very valid argument for waiting a bit till they're 10 months or their behavior is getting to testosterone filled. I really think the reason vets here in the U.S. want it so early, is because you get their last shots at 4 months, and if you are still "connected" with your vet, you're more likely to schedule a neutering and get it all done with. If you wait, I'm sure they figure you won't go back and that adds to the dog overbreeding problem. That's my take anyway. I plan on taking a watch and see, if Chip starts mounting a lot, or it just seems like its time, I'll wait till as close to a year as I can. I've made it to 5.5 mos so far! LOL.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

When Rufus was a pup I was not a member of a forum like this and so it was really down to 'what I'd heard' and a discussion with my vet. Rufus was a humper and a confident pup so I had him neutered on the dot of 6 months. He recovered well .........and is still a confident dog and a humper! It is a behaviour that I have to work on constantly.

Interestingly I am doing some puppy training classes with Basil and the instructor is a renowned dog behaviourist. We had the discussion about neutering and he personally recommended 10 - 12 months for smaller breeds (no younger) and 18 months or later for larger breeds. One point he made was that we should not get our dogs neutered if they are displaying any unwanted behaviour at the time. (running off, bad recall, fear of horses etc).He said to work on that behaviour first and then get them neutered as neutering them whilst displaying unwanted behaviour can almost seal that behaviour and be more difficult to train away afterwards. 

At the end of the day it is down to personal choice. Good luck with your decision. 

Karen xx

Personally, I will be waiting until Basil is at least 10 months old.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy humps also (more my daughters leg though!) he has done it to a friends dog but i think it was because he was over tired (ive heard if their to excited/over tired they do it to carm down) .At the moment its not a major problem (must admit i find it funny) and im going to try and wait till Buddy is nearer 10 mths to have him done,but feel its a personal choice so you should do what you feel is best .


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> When Rufus was a pup I was not a member of a forum like this and so it was really down to 'what I'd heard' and a discussion with my vet. Rufus was a humper and a confident pup so I had him neutered on the dot of 6 months. He recovered well .........and is still a confident dog and a humper! It is a behaviour that I have to work on constantly.
> 
> Interestingly I am doing some puppy training classes with Basil and the instructor is a renowned dog behaviourist. We had the discussion about neutering and he personally recommended 10 - 12 months for smaller breeds (no younger) and 18 months or later for larger breeds. One point he made was that we should not get our dogs neutered if they are displaying any unwanted behaviour at the time. (running off, bad recall, fear of horses etc).He said to work on that behaviour first and then get them neutered as neutering them whilst displaying unwanted behaviour can almost seal that behaviour and be more difficult to train away afterwards.
> 
> ...


That's really interesting Karen. I was talking to Max's Mum this morning about the same thing. He is 13 months old, a bit of a humper but he has just gone through the adolescent stage. She was saying that although she was tempted to get him neutered his behaviour has started to improve. She has been working hard on his recall etc and we were saying that neutering isn't an answer to unwanted behaviour sometimes issues are just one of their phases that you have to get through.

All dogs are different but the health benefits in waiting a bit longer for males seem to be worthwhile.  It is all new to me though, I am learning all the time and still going through Daisy's season (five weeks tomorrow! )
x


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

My previous dog (not a cockapoo) was a humper and would hump my daughter who wasn't very old at the time. I went and got him done and it stopped him from humping my daughter but he would hump other dogs when we were out and about so it didn't stop completely.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George has his op on 21st Dec , he will be a week short of 7 months. My vet recommended, and said this was a good age. Pros and cons for early or later I think.


----------

